# My shreddies... for ibs diaherra



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

hey sorry to be a pain, i was wondering if anyone has used shreddies washable underwear for ibs diaherra?Im thinking about buying myself a pair or two, are they anygood..They are from myshreddies.com Are they odorless... so people couldnt smell if you had a accident..??


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Never heard of them. I will google them as I think that would be pretty handy for me at the moment. It's all getting bad for me again. Hope the funeral went ok.Claire xx


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey ClaireThanks for your reply, i am thinking about getting myself some just for the fact they are their if i need them.. im not sure how they would work if i had a accident i.e the smell? The funeral isnt until friday, im dreading it... so might get the pants for then..Hows u??x


Claireuk said:


> Never heard of them. I will google them as I think that would be pretty handy for me at the moment. It's all getting bad for me again. Hope the funeral went ok.Claire xx


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Not been great again. 5/6 weeks of watery diarrhea on and off. It's not as bad as it once was but still causing me major problems with my work and basically having any kind of life. It's is really beginning to get me down at the moment. A decade of living with this is really taking it's toll now. I know what things I shouldn't eat and I've been eating a really bland diet, no preservatives, no sauces, nothing with any flavour basically but I'm still getting it. I'm starting to think that it doesn't matter what I eat because I'm going to get it anyway. I think you should get some because they would make you not worry so much and that's half the battle isn't it. At least you know you're ok then no matter what. I know funerals are a nightmare and I dread when I have to go to the next one. I'm sure you'll be fine but I know you're like me and get in a worry about it days beforehand. Best of luck, I hope everything goes ok for you. Perhaps try and arrive late and then you can stand at the back. Is it in a church? I have thought that next time I will go and speak to the vicar first and ask if they have a toilet somewhere as I think they do for the vicar. That would help you to know that if desperate you can go. Perhaps check out the place first. Are there any public toilets close by or a pub etc.. I really think perhaps if I got a van and put a toilet in the back, it would really help me. I would never have to worry about looking for one again. I'm exactly the same with weddings and christenings as well. Really hope everything goes fine for you Claire x


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Well my friend knows about my ibs, i make a joke of it.. he must think im werid..Well im going to the cremitrium tomorrow, he has been on toilet watch and said they are opposite the cremitrium.. lol, im going with another friend think i will drive their.. and sit on the end seat and near the back so i can go if needed.. I have explainned this to my mate.. so he should understand.I take codeine every day and imodium instants.. so lets hope the constipate me.. and wont be on the toilet for days haha.U ok??


Claireuk said:


> Not been great again. 5/6 weeks of watery diarrhea on and off. It's not as bad as it once was but still causing me major problems with my work and basically having any kind of life. It's is really beginning to get me down at the moment. A decade of living with this is really taking it's toll now. I know what things I shouldn't eat and I've been eating a really bland diet, no preservatives, no sauces, nothing with any flavour basically but I'm still getting it. I'm starting to think that it doesn't matter what I eat because I'm going to get it anyway. I think you should get some because they would make you not worry so much and that's half the battle isn't it. At least you know you're ok then no matter what. I know funerals are a nightmare and I dread when I have to go to the next one. I'm sure you'll be fine but I know you're like me and get in a worry about it days beforehand. Best of luck, I hope everything goes ok for you. Perhaps try and arrive late and then you can stand at the back. Is it in a church? I have thought that next time I will go and speak to the vicar first and ask if they have a toilet somewhere as I think they do for the vicar. That would help you to know that if desperate you can go. Perhaps check out the place first. Are there any public toilets close by or a pub etc.. I really think perhaps if I got a van and put a toilet in the back, it would really help me. I would never have to worry about looking for one again. I'm exactly the same with weddings and christenings as well. Really hope everything goes fine for you Claire x


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello Claire UKSorry to hear you are having a really bad time at the moment. I know how you feel, my IBS-D is not good, and I also have a collapsed pelvic floor and the small bowel has dropped because of it and the rectal mucosal lining is coming down, I have had tests done and am waiting a operation, dont know how I will manage it with the ibs being so bad, the hospital is 50 miles away, as our local one doesnt do the operation. You must be finding it very difficult to work at the moment. Do you suffer with anxiety and depression with the IBS-D. ? I do, and its bad at the moment too, and that upsets the bowels even more. I live on Imodium, between 4-5 every day, and I still go to the toilet every day. do you take imodium ?You can e-mail me any time you want to.Cherrypie.


----------

